# Mini-Pellia (How To Add)



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Easiest mesh is one of those shower scrunchy scrubbers unraveled. Cut a piece wrap in around the mini p and item a little zip tie or thread to tie it off and your done


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Hair nets work well too... got 3 for a $1 at my local super market. I like them because they come in dark brown and are basically invisible.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Netting only works on small rocks or SS mesh squares. 
Glue can only be used if the hardscape is completely dry (apply super glue gel to branch/rock, mush MP against it) and works best for large clumps of MP otherwise you're going to glue your fingers as well. 
Thread should be 100% cotton and will eventually dissolve. It works best on small <1" diameter branches


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Superglue turns the hard surface white underwater.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow! I appreciate it ~ scrunchies and hair nets ~ are easy enough to find. I am curious about thread? If it dissolves, I would imagine that would be great provided the plant roots to the hardscape. So, I am curious... I have heard stories of mini-pella taking root in objects, especially wood... will this happen overtime? What about rocks with lots of crags like petrified wood or porous rock? Netting is great, especially, with the right color... but it would be even better to have it colonize (is that the right word) the object. Thanks ~Tyger~


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

If time isn't an issue and you have an extra 10 gallon tank or something that you can fit your rocks or driftwoods in you can always place the mini pellia on top. Mini Pellia is really good at attaching itself on rocks and driftwood over time, maybe a week or so. 

I've grown the mini pellia on a piece of driftwood and it attached itself then i soaked the driftwood to let it sink. The process is pretty easy, set a forget kind of thing. Just fill the tank till half of the piece you want to scape with and then let the mini pellia work it's magic.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh cool, time is not such a critical thing and a week is easy enough. When you say fill the tank 'til half of the pieceyou want to scape ... you mean with water? Does the pellia need to be under water or is it growing in emersed damp environment? Hmmm, I can even black thread it in difficult places? Should I cover the tank with plastic to make it moise or just keep it filled?
Thanks, ~Tyger~



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> If time isn't an issue and you have an extra 10 gallon tank or something that you can fit your rocks or driftwoods in you can always place the mini pellia on top. Mini Pellia is really good at attaching itself on rocks and driftwood over time, maybe a week or so.
> 
> I've grown the mini pellia on a piece of driftwood and it attached itself then i soaked the driftwood to let it sink. The process is pretty easy, set a forget kind of thing. Just fill the tank till half of the piece you want to scape with and then let the mini pellia work it's magic.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya. So you would fill the tank with water up to about half 50%-75% of the piece you want to cover. Then add an air stone to mist the tank and make sure the humidity is high so your mini pellia doesn't dry out. Then place a small light over it to encourage grow. The plant should attach itself rather quickly, and then you can scape with it. 

Good thing about Mini Pellia once it attaches the new growth will be thick and it will add depth to your tank. You would have to occasionally "pluck" some new growth off so that it doesn't shade and kill off the undergrowth and cause the mini pellia to unattached itself.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I definitely would prefer for it to be attached naturally and will give it a try and I can always kick over to scrubbies and hairnets should I be unsuccessful. I will probably use a nice little 5-Gallon I have as a lab. Awesome!

~Tyger~


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have any of my pictures right now but when I get home Ill dig up my 20L with the Mini Pellia Attached to my Manny stump DW. It looks really awesome.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

super glue gel can be used if surface to be attached too is wet
do it all the time.
just soak up excess water with paper towel
as for going white , just put very small amount and cover with mini pellia
then gentle press onto glue
i do this all the time and see no glue


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm, if I go with glue, I will give that a shot! I look forward to the pictures of your set-up... I am definitely a visual person.

~Tyger~


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

The big clump of green on the DW to the right is the mini pellia.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweet


----------

